# recommendations for green tripe suppliers



## kiara (Jun 2, 2009)

in Essex please. x


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Where abouts in Essex?

Pets At Home sell Prize Choice minced and chunked green tripe if you have no luck elsewhere.


----------



## kiara (Jun 2, 2009)

SixStar said:


> Where abouts in Essex?
> 
> Pets At Home sell Prize Choice minced and chunked green tripe if you have no luck elsewhere.


im in romford. thanks

would you mind having a look at my other thread http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-health-nutrition/258931-absolutely-fed-up.html please and giving yr advice? thanks


----------



## whitefire (Jun 15, 2012)

not sure if they do romford but mobile pet food is super cheap and the quality is far better than prize choice - it's proper chunks and is not processed at all. it comes in 2kg bags. smells so fresh you can smell it through the plastic bag! :thumbup:


----------



## Doguiesrus (Apr 18, 2012)

fAO sleeping lion. Pretty please! Would you mind telling me where in south yorks please and how much etc if you dont mind. Thank u kindly xx


----------



## totallypets (Dec 30, 2011)

These guys are in Essex.

Frozen pet food: the raw dog food diet | Berriewood Pet Supplies


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Doguiesrus said:


> fAO sleeping lion. Pretty please! Would you mind telling me where in south yorks please and how much etc if you dont mind. Thank u kindly xx


Jays animal feeds are good:

http://www.jaysanimalfeeds.co.uk/

The butchers I use is the main Crawshaws, but there's another one even more local to me since I moved that I keep meaning to try. There's a chicken processing factory in Sheffield that is incredibly cheap apparently, it's just a bit of a trek for me as I don't have much spare time atm.


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Dog Food Company delivers to Essex.


----------



## Doguiesrus (Apr 18, 2012)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Jays animal feeds are good:
> 
> http://www.jaysanimalfeeds.co.uk/
> 
> The butchers I use is the main Crawshaws, but there's another one even more local to me since I moved that I keep meaning to try. There's a chicken processing factory in Sheffield that is incredibly cheap apparently, it's just a bit of a trek for me as I don't have much spare time atm.


Thank for that. Me neither time is flying buy bit invested in a dog freezer! So hopefully one trip every few weeks should do me. Will have vert happy doggys again! Thanks for that xxx


----------



## suespoon (Jan 18, 2012)

Failed completely to find a supplier in South Wales. Pets at Home of course but that is Prize Choice and I really don't want that! The Dog Food Company don't ever reply and other companies have huge minimum orders. Can anyone help? I do so want to see good tripe in Lola's diet. Thanks.


----------



## Emmastace (Feb 11, 2011)

Failing any processed green tripe near you, try this

UK Abattoirs / Slaughterhouses

Click on your region then look for somewhere you can get to. Phone and see if they sell direct to the public.....most do.

You just need really sharp knives and some time.....and a mincer if you want it minced. I did two ox tripes and 8 sheep paunches yesterday along with 48 lambs hearts, 2 ox hearts and three sets of ox lights in about two hours, minced or chopped, weighed out in bags and in the freezer. Total cost was £22.67 and was 32.8kg bagged weight after I had trimmed the fat out.
Admittedly I have a pig of a blister on my right index finger from the knives cos I didn't wait for the OH to sharpen the knives (I am useless at it).


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Scott at The Dog Food Company. He's a good chap


----------



## sopott (Dec 30, 2012)

suespoon said:


> Failed completely to find a supplier in South Wales. Pets at Home of course but that is Prize Choice and I really don't want that! The Dog Food Company don't ever reply and other companies have huge minimum orders. Can anyone help? I do so want to see good tripe in Lola's diet. Thanks.


what's wrong with the prize choice tripe? it's the only one i can get hold of...
better that than no tripe??


----------



## rawdogs (Nov 27, 2008)

suespoon said:


> Failed completely to find a supplier in South Wales. Pets at Home of course but that is Prize Choice and I really don't want that! The Dog Food Company don't ever reply and other companies have huge minimum orders. Can anyone help? I do so want to see good tripe in Lola's diet. Thanks.


www.jeffs-tripe.co.uk


----------



## Yorkymargaret (Nov 2, 2011)

Any one know of a supplier of green tripe in the West Midlands preferably near Worcester. Thanks.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Yorkymargaret said:


> Any one know of a supplier of green tripe in the West Midlands preferably near Worcester. Thanks.


I am sure someone will know of one closer, but Manifold Valley Meats do tripe at 65p/lb and deliver countrywide, as do DAF (I don't recall their exact price though).


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

Yorkymargaret said:


> Any one know of a supplier of green tripe in the West Midlands preferably near Worcester. Thanks.


Landywoods are in Cannock and deliver to a lot of areas. Their lamb and beef tripe chunks are £3.10 for 2.3kg according to their website (which is playing up something rotten on my laptop so I wont link but you'll find them easily on Google). They also do minced tripe at £10 for 20lb for lamb and £11 for beef. DAF tripe chunks are £7.40 for 4kg, I had some delivered from one of their distributors a couple of days ago.


----------

